# Music while we socially distance and/or self-isolate (forget Netflix!)



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

As we lock-down etc, it's an opportunity to rummage through our music collections and remind ourselves of all those treasures we have, but perhaps overlook due to time/opportunity constraints.

This is one I was delighted to rediscover today. One of the best performances of the 4 Last Songs, with the glorious tones of the Czechoslovakian soprano, Lucia Popp and the LPO directed by Klaus Tennstedt, all arguably at their peak.

Followed by a warm but incisive 20 minute section from the end of Götterdämmerung from the BPO and Tennstedt.

And finished off with a glowing, shimmering Tod und Verklärung.

A reminder of the type of music that we all have in our collections that these troubled time will at least give us the opportunity to rediscover, almost at our leisure ....


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I'm going through a stack of opera CD's I got hold of a few years ago for free, and have not had time yet to listen to. This was a very pleasant surprise:


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Art Rock said:


> I'm going through a stack of opera CD's I got hold of a few years ago for free, and have not had time yet to listen to. This was a very pleasant surprise:


How does this compare to his more well-known Palestrina?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I'll let you know tomorrow, when it's Palestrina's turn in the CD player.


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

What a coincidence! I have spent about an hour and a half today, trying to locate my DG recording of Palestrina, to no avail!


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

I splurged on opera CDs (way more than I want to say  ) this past winter. I thought I would listen to most of them in January (I didn't), but maybe now is the time to listen to them.


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

I came up with a beautiful and soulful playlist for myself and friends (many of whom aren't versed in classical music) while being sequestered:


Allegri: Miserere Mei, Deus
Bach: Air from Orchestral Suite no.3 in D-major
Mozart: PC 23
Chopin: 12 Etudes, Op.10: no.3 in E "Tristesse"
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto
Beethoven: Symphony No.5
Brahms: Violin Concerto
Schubert: Der Jungling an der Quelle
Tchaikovsky: Romeo and Juliet, Fantasy Overture
Bruckner 9: I. Feierlich. Misterioso.
Debussy: Suite Bergamasque
Ives: Unanswered Question
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini
Messiaen: L'Ascension for Orchestra: first movement, for orchestra
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

20centrfuge said:


> I came up with a beautiful and soulful playlist for myself and friends (many of whom aren't versed in classical music) while being sequestered:
> 
> 
> Allegri: Miserere Mei, Deus
> ...


Maybe not _Unanswered Question _though :lol:


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

I figure a little existential angst at the moment is appropriate. LOL


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

I've been addicted to _Le Sacre du Printemps _recently. I just became familiar with it recently and can't stop listening to it! Maybe it's this springtime feeling I'm starting to get.


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

20centrfuge said:


> I figure a little existential angst at the moment is appropriate. LOL


I can only take so much of that right now. :lol:


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

My listening habits haven't changed much since the advent of the pandemic. I suppose I have felt we were already circling the drain as a species over the past few years. Spiritual tonics like Haydn, Beethoven, Brahms, Sibelius, Bach, Strauss, Schubert, Schumann and Tchaikovsky remain just as effective as before.

I have added the BPO's Digital Concert Hall to my rotation, though. Their going free for a month has been a boon.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Barbebleu said:


> How does this compare to his more well-known Palestrina?


Just finished listening to Palestrina (the DG CD's). I can see that most people would prefer Palestrina, which is an opera at a pretty high level to my taste. But I may even have a slight preference for _Die Rose vom Liebesgarten_ (disclaimer: I listen to operas for the music, including the singing obviously, and do not pay much attention to the drama aspect).


----------

